# speaker set up



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay guys I did the split pipe radio I did 2 6" y pvc pipes on my front rack with 3 speaker in each one does any body have recommendations on what amp I should use to be able to hear this thing over my loud as exhaust right now I have a plye 240watt amp with a head unit and I cant hear it for **** when I ride any help would be nice I also would like to be able to fit it in the rear of grizzly 700 were to factory tools go thats where I have my other amp so don't really want to have to rewire the whole thing again


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

anybody


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

so u have 6-6" speakers on an amp and u cant hear it over ur exhaust??? let me know what exhaust so i know not to buy it. lol


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a hmf Swamp series the amp is 240 watts is to small or what


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Whats the rms on each speaker? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Prob at least 100watts per.... There for u need at least a 600w amp 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

throw the exhaust away


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

120 watts each


----------



## AintDa1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd go with 1 of these in each tube.SYN MICRO l Wet Sounds Full Range 2 Channel Class H Amplifier

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------

Actually be better to get 2- 4channel amps. look around. these wetsound micros are nice though


----------



## pmk6181 (Apr 2, 2013)

IF you can find a boss 240 x, use that . They don't make them anymore but they are out there.


----------

